# Do I need 4GB of Ram on a macbook pro



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,
So I made the upgrade from my 2.4 macbook to a 2.4 refurbished Macbook Pro. I'm very happy with the switch after reading some comments here on the forums. 
For the macbook pro owners, did many of you upgrade to 4 GB of Ram? I mainly upgraded as I do a lot of work with Raw files in Aperture and Adobe Photoshop CS3 and found the macbook I had was too slow. (i had 2GB of Ram on my macbook).
I did some of the same work on my macbook pro and the speed in rendering was faster than my macbook. Will an extra 2 Gig of Ram, increase the speed significantly enough. I'm assuming that the 256 dedicated memory in the macbook pro handles alot of the rendering processes. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

RAM is cheap, more RAM is almost always better than less RAM, just buy it, your system will perform better across the board.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

screature said:


> RAM is cheap, more RAM is almost always better than less RAM, just buy it, your system will perform better across the board.


I second that notion! I always max out the RAM on my new macs ASAP.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I upgraded from 2GB to 4 GB on my MB. I must confess that I have _not_ noticed a difference...... but I won't be getting rid of the extra 2GB. It must help when editing video..... or photographs...


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Aperture and Photoshop are both RAM hogs (PS can use up to 3 GB for itself) so 4 GB will be beneficial.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I upgraded the RAM on my MBP, but admit that I did it primarily because I have to use both the MacOSX and Windows XP Pro at the same time at work and really needed both systems to run smoothly. I did notice both working much more quickly after upgrading the RAM.


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone have any lines on good prices for 4GB of RAM for the new MBP??


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

passmoregas23 said:


> Anyone have any lines on good prices for 4GB of RAM for the new MBP??


This seems like as good of a deal as any. I think you can also pricematch with bestbuy

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Check how much memory you are using after you have used your Macbook Pro for a long while doing what you normally do (or more). You can do this in activity monitor I believe. If you have alot of pageouts, then more memory will likely help.

Mac OS X: Reading system memory usage in Activity Monitor

Of course my Macbook Pro 2.53 came with the RAM maxed out at 4GB so I don't have to ask if I need more RAM.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> This seems like as good of a deal as any. I think you can also pricematch with bestbuy
> 
> Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only


That link won't do him any good as he is looking for RAM for the new macbook pros which uses DDR3, much more expensive stuff. Best prices i have seen are over at canadaram.com


----------



## Craigger (Aug 8, 2005)

greensuperman32 said:


> That link won't do him any good as he is looking for RAM for the new macbook pros which uses DDR3, much more expensive stuff. Best prices i have seen are over at canadaram.com


Negative.



> So I made the upgrade from my 2.4 macbook to a *2.4 refurbished Macbook Pro.* I'm very happy with the switch after reading some comments here on the forums.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I was talking about for this guy:



passmoregas23 said:


> Anyone have any lines on good prices for 4GB of RAM for the new MBP??


that is who he was quoting when he gave the link


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Go for Crucial memory, too, they're the best.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Don't worry too much about the brand. So long as it is Apple certified you will be fine. OWC has great prices on RAM $35 for 2GB for the 2.4 refurb MBP. $66 for 2GB for the new MBP Xeon.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a great suggestion. That's why I love being on this forum. 



Kosh said:


> Check how much memory you are using after you have used your Macbook Pro for a long while doing what you normally do (or more). You can do this in activity monitor I believe. If you have alot of pageouts, then more memory will likely help.
> 
> Mac OS X: Reading system memory usage in Activity Monitor
> 
> Of course my Macbook Pro 2.53 came with the RAM maxed out at 4GB so I don't have to ask if I need more RAM.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> That link won't do him any good as he is looking for RAM for the new macbook pros which uses DDR3, much more expensive stuff. Best prices i have seen are over at canadaram.com


Read the OP. He is looking for a refurb mbp 2.4...that's ddr2.

The CanadaRam is a good recommendation....


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

mc3251 said:


> Read the OP. He is looking for a refurb mbp 2.4...that's ddr2.
> 
> The CanadaRam is a good recommendation....


Read posts #7 and #8 that is what I was replying about.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> Read posts #7 and #8 that is what I was replying about.


My bad...sorry


----------



## 1hairleft (Nov 1, 2009)

CanadaRAM said:


> Aperture and Photoshop are both RAM hogs (PS can use up to 3 GB for itself) so 4 GB will be beneficial.


CanadaRam,
I am not very good at all of this tech stuff, but thought I'd ask for help here anyway.
I visited your web site and read the page about determining what kind of RAM you need. I need 2 more gigs of RAM. But I don't know what to order. Can you tell me?
Here's what I have (this came right off the box label):
MacBook Pro, 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor, 2 GB 1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM, 250 GB 5400-rpm hard drive, 15.4" display, NVIDIA GeForce 9400M and 9600M GT graphics processors with 256 MB of GDDR3 memory, built in iSight video camera, 8x slot-loading super drive.
I use OS X and Parallels running Win XP Pro virtual machine and I also use PhotoShop Elements. You are SO right. PS is a memory hog.
I think I've noted all that's important. If you need anything else, lmk.
Need to get the RAM ordered asap.
Unless anyone has good advice here (I've never added RAM before) guess I'll go to YouTube to see how its done.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> I second that notion! I always max out the RAM on my new macs ASAP.


If your above statement about always maxing out the RAM is true, why do you list your 13" MBP at 4GB RAM when up to 6GB is addressable??


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> MacBook Pro, 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor, 2 GB 1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM, 250 GB 5400-rpm hard drive, 15.4" display, NVIDIA GeForce 9400M and 9600M GT graphics processors with 256 MB of GDDR3 memory, built in iSight video camera, 8x slot-loading super drive.


this machine as described doesn't exist...post your serial number or pm it over...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

broad said:


> this machine as described doesn't exist...post your serial number or pm it over...


Posting your serial number is not a wise move. If the op's serial number is required, the RAM provider is the only one who should get it.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

greensuperman32 said:


> I second that notion! I always max out the RAM on my new macs ASAP.





G-Mo said:


> If your above statement about always maxing out the RAM is true, why do you list your 13" MBP at 4GB RAM when up to 6GB is addressable??


The 13" MBP's max out at 8GB ram.

Apple MacBook Pro "Core 2 Duo" 2.26 13" (SD/FW) Specs (Mid-2009 13" - MB990LL/A) @ EveryMac.com


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

If you're ordering from the online refurb store, wait until you get your computer before you buy RAM. My 2.4GHz refurb MBP was supposed to arrive with 2GB RAM and 250GB HDD, and instead I got 4GB RAM and 320GB HDD.

If you use photoshop intensively like I do (lots of history brush and adjustment layers), you're going to want 4GB RAM for sure. CS4 often ends up using over 2GB by itself.

Luc


----------



## 1hairleft (Nov 1, 2009)

broad said:


> this machine as described doesn't exist...post your serial number or pm it over...


Broad...I don't know what you mean by "pm it over". Sorry about that. And since SINC says posting the SN here isn't a good idea, I guess I'd better not do that either. I went back and checked the label and all of the info I included is listed on the box, but here is an error I made: where I typed 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor *this should read:* *2.4* GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor
That's the only error I can find. And I didn't include all of the mundane words like "with" and "the". Forgot to mention I'm also old and my eyes aren't very good.
I bought it new from the Apple Store in April '09. I'm using it right now, so I know it exists. If you can tell me what else I might have missed when I posted the list from the label, I'll be glad to get that info. and post it as well.

Idphoto...I wasn't that lucky. Would have been nice. In reading postings further, I see that I'm going to need 2 sticks of RAM. Thought I could just add one 2GB, but that isn't the case. Yes, PS hogs the memory, but I was also told by a Parallels support engineer that "MacBook Pros have a problem with memory leaking when using Parallels". His term, not mine. Not sure what he meant by that, all I know is that when I'm running Parallels, Win XP Pro and PS Elements, it feels like horse and buggy speed. 

This is really a good community. I'm getting smarter every time I come here. Thank you to all who are trying to help. You are appreciated.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like you have the same machine as I do. It will in fact support 6GB if you really want to max it out, but 4GB DDR2 DIMMs are really expensive, so most people just get the 2x2GB to go to 4GB.

You're looking at about 90$ + taxes for a 4GB kit (just did a quick price check from my local neighbourhood computer store, Canada Computers)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> I bought it new from the Apple Store in April '09. I'm using it right now, so I know it exists.


i wasnt doubting the veracity of your claim that you owned the computer, it was more that the machine you gave specs for isnt a machine that was ever produced by apple. in order for anyone to help you, we need to have accurate information so we know what, exactly, your computer is capable of

the missing .4 ghz ends that confusion


----------



## 1hairleft (Nov 1, 2009)

Idphoto...I *really* appreciate your help. No, I had no idea the MacBook could handle 6GB. It seems like I never end up with enough memory. I'd like to at least check out the 6GB price. If I can scrape together the $$, I'd rather have more now and not have to upgrade again later. Can you tell me what I need to tell the vendor I want when I place an order? Oh, and same with the 4GB too. No clue what I should order, brand, type, etc. I'm in the US. Have you heard of any safe places to order from here and a good reliable brand? I'm not opposed to ordering from Canada, and the gentleman who owns the Canada RAM web site seems very helpful, so I could probably get what I need from him, or from Canada Computers you had mentioned.


----------



## 1hairleft (Nov 1, 2009)

broad said:


> i wasnt doubting the veracity of your claim that you owned the computer, it was more that the machine you gave specs for isnt a machine that was ever produced by apple. in order for anyone to help you, we need to have accurate information so we know what, exactly, your computer is capable of
> 
> the missing .4 ghz ends that confusion


Broad...
Yes, thank you. I was aware that I needed to include as much info. as possible, and I tried very hard to be accurate, and of course...I made a mistake. It sounds as though my mistake has caused you much chagrin. So I offer you my most sincere apologies. And I certainly wasn't insinuating that I thought you doubted my veracity in ownership. I was actually smiling when I posted the tongue-in-cheek comment: "I'm using it right now, so I know it exists". Sorry, I'll try very hard not to do that again .....make a mistake, I mean.
Have a pleasant day.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> If your above statement about always maxing out the RAM is true, why do you list your 13" MBP at 4GB RAM when up to 6GB is addressable??


My statement was true at the time of posting, which was a year ago. Currently, maxing out the ram in my 13" MBP is not financially feasible for me. DDR3 is still very expensive.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I have the 2.26 ghz 13" MBP, and I recently upgraded to 4 gb RAM and a 320 gb 7200 rpm drive. This made a big difference in my perception of its speed - finder windows populate much quicker and applications start faster as well. In my case, I don't open a lot of apps simultaneously, so I believe the difference is mainly due to the faster spindle speed of the 7200 rpm drive. I noticed the same thing on my 1.83 ghz Mac mini, which felt faster than my new MBP until I upgraded the latter.

If I were you, I would seriously consider upgrading the drive as well. The Seagate I bought can be purchased in Canada as cheaply as $74 at NCIX  (I bought mine for $68 from them on a special).


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Fox said:


> I have the 2.26 ghz 13" MBP, and I recently upgraded to 4 gb RAM and a 320 gb 7200 rpm drive. This made a big difference in my perception of its speed - finder windows populate much quicker and applications start faster as well. In my case, I don't open a lot of apps simultaneously, so I believe the difference is mainly due to the faster spindle speed of the 7200 rpm drive. I noticed the same thing on my 1.83 ghz Mac mini, which felt faster than my new MBP until I upgraded the latter.
> 
> If I were you, I would seriously consider upgrading the drive as well. The Seagate I bought can be purchased in Canada as cheaply as $74 at NCIX  (I bought mine for $68 from them on a special).


Did you notice any difference with battery life with the faster drive?


----------

